# wire leader alternative



## flyman (Aug 9, 2007)

what do you guys suggest? im fishing hoga and been bitten off a few times before. however, i just hate to cast wire leaders. maybe thick mono or braid? im using lures less than 1/4oz


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Use POWER-Pro fishing line!


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Get the largest test super braid you can use with the baits you're using. If the pike are still cutting you off you'll have no choice but to use a leader.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

You could tie a heavy mono or fluorocarbon leader to your main line.


----------



## esox62 (May 19, 2006)

hey fly, get 20 lb. braid,{ or 30 lb} which is only 6 lb. diameter and some 6" wire leaders at 20 to 30 lb. test strength. i have plenty of river experience with pike and they surely do not care about the leader. plus you will never lose another bait as y ou can pull in small trees with the braid! this is if you are fishing for pike. if you are fishing smallies dont worry about using a leader, but you never know when a pike will hit and y ou could be in trouble so put some in your box anyway...


----------



## flyman (Aug 9, 2007)

currently my main line is power pro 10lb braid and a 6'6" fast action medium power rod. casts easy, very sensitive, good abrasion resistance. i will try the thick braid, something like 50-60lb. when i looked at it in store, it felt like wire with no memory, i think it would hold. the reason why is that the wire leader significantly impairs the small lure action. btw i dont think even smallies are very line shy as i cought a couple with the wire leader on. anyway thanks guys


----------



## esox62 (May 19, 2006)

id say 50-60 lb braid is way overboard for the cuyahoga. are you fishing for pike?? the 30 lb is plenty. and you are right ,the leader will kill action for some baits. but if youre smallie fishin forget the leaders..rocks will cut 10 braid no prob..good luck.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I have had pike bite through 30lb power pro. I now use 30lb power pro with a 30lb trilene big game leader. I had a 35" pike inhale a jerkbait yesterday and my 30lb mono leader was barely roughed up.


----------



## flyman (Aug 9, 2007)

no no esox my main is going to stay the same(10lb, maybe 12 if i have to). i was thinking of putting a leader of 50-60lb powerpro. that i think should work. plus, braid to braid ties easily


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

i use 10 lb main line with 2 feet of 50lb spider wire and haven't been biten off yet, i don't agree that the wire leader dosen't spook them. if i don't have one on then i can consistantly get bit but as soon as i put one on they slow to a crawl or are non existent. i do agree that the wire leader or snap swivel even can impare lure action i always tie right to my main line good luck


----------

